# Anzugsdrehmomente Deus XC X-Type



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand die Anzugsdrehmomente für die Deus XC X-Type nennen? Besonders interessieren mich da die Kettenblattschrauben und die Kurbelschraube.


----------



## blaubaer (27. Dezember 2004)

zur kurbelmontage http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128292


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Link. Hoffentlich bleibt mir das erspart. Meine Kurbel knarzt momentan nur ein wenig bei viel Druck am mittleren Blatt, wofür ich nicht ordentlich angezogene Kettenblattschrauben verantwortlich mache. Wackeln tut sie bisher (nach 1/2 Jahr und etwa 1500 km) nicht. Werd aber morgen mal ganz genau hin schauen...

Bei der Kurbelschraube variiert das also zwischen 40 und 80 Nm...   Für die Kettenblattschrauben hab ich mittlerweile auf der neuen Race Face-Seite übrigens ein Anzugsmoment von 11 Nm gefunden.


----------



## Sawa (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

habe meine 8er Imbus Kurbelschraube mit 50 nm angezogen, nachdem sie fest drauf war, mehr ist nur nötig wenn die Kurbel noch nicht bis Anschlag drauf ist.
Das Widerlager (Alu schraube mit 10er Imbus) normal Handfest (glaube höchstens 20nm), dies dient ja nur dem Kurbelabziehen, das heißt wenn Du die Kurbelschraube (8mm) rausdrehst, nimmt diese dann, weil abgestützt, die kurbel mit von der Verzahnung.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (29. Dezember 2004)

@Schwarzer Kater
Hi,
mach gleich etwas Fett zwischen den Kurbelstern und die Kettenblätter. Das ganze wurde bei mir auch Pfurztrocken geliefert. Mit etwas Fett war das knarzen bei mir sofort weg.
MfG Deer_KB1


----------

